# The Official I want The Kings To Accept The Artest Trade Thread



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Just sign your name


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I add my name -- I think that's the best deal you can get for Peja straight up.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I want the trade to happen!

-Peja Vu


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Artest for Peja is barely a downgrade. Their contracts are similar, and Artest is one of the best defenders in the league, and is just as capable as Peja when it comes to scoring.

I wonder what Pacers are thinking.. oh well.

Pull the trigger already.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

personally, i like the Vince and 1st Rounder for Peja and Christie trade idea better.

Nevertheless, if thats impossible, good trade


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

hmm...maybe..i dunno how Webber would react to him..personally i think they should trade Webber instead..Brad, Bibby, Peja, and Doug were the core last year..that is what should be kept 2gether...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> hmm...maybe..i dunno how Webber would react to him..personally i think they should trade Webber instead..Brad, Bibby, Peja, and Doug were the core last year..that is what should be kept 2gether...


Webber wants to stay.. Peja doesn't..
If you want to keep a player on your team who doesn't want to be there, so be it, you just won't get the full effort and potential out of him that you normally would...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I want it to happen also, but I don't it will. They said they don't want to trade Peja.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> Webber wants to stay.. Peja doesn't..
> If you want to keep a player on your team who doesn't want to be there, so be it, you just won't get the full effort and potential out of him that you normally would...


I think kings should trade peja while his stocks are still high. RON ARTEST!! This kid is the best defensive player in the league and is very capable of scoring as well.

Peja, especially if he does't play with full effort, is not as good as Artest. I think Artest is a great fit.


----------



## Wade05 (Jul 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Artest for Peja is barely a downgrade. Their contracts are similar, and Artest is one of the best defenders in the league, and is just as capable as Peja when it comes to scoring.
> 
> I wonder what Pacers are thinking.. oh well.
> ...


Artest is nothing close to Peja in scoring, but his Defense Makes up for it. I hope there is Brad Miller and Ron Artest reunion in Sactown, and they can take on Shaq again :devil: 

I give the okay on this one :greatjob: 

Im Out :rock:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> Webber wants to stay.. Peja doesn't..
> If you want to keep a player on your team who doesn't want to be there, so be it, you just won't get the full effort and potential out of him that you normally would...


From what it sounds like, it's basically a him or me situation like the Lakers was..I don't think Peja would mind staying if Webber was gone.


----------



## Wade05 (Jul 9, 2004)

It is going to happen, 

http://www.indystar.com/articles/6/168459-4016-106.html



> The Pacers qualify as a logical destination, given president Larry Bird's public admiration for Stojakovic and the fact his contract closely matches that of Artest.
> 
> Stojakovic's agent, David Bauman, told the Sacramento Bee that Bird had inquired about an Artest-Stojakovic deal in June. Friday, Bauman confirmed the Pacers' interest and Stojakovic's desire to leave the Kings.
> 
> ...





> Asked what changes he'd like to see Kings management make in the offseason, Webber asked for a player fitting Artest's description.
> 
> "I'd just like to see an aggressive defender at the three (small forward) spot," he said.
> 
> ...


*EDIT - Please only post snipets of articles, not the entire thing...copyright infringement is not allowed  *


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

if peja doesnt want to leave sactown i wouldnt be for the trade but since he does the only thing you can do is trade him


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

God I hope this trade goes down...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

:nonono: :whatever: i dont know what to think


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Kings will be much worse after this. You trade the best SF or 2nd best SF for the 3rd, 4th or 5th best SF.

Who is going to carry your team when Webber hurts his toe nail again?
Ron Artest? :laugh: 

And you lost Divac as well.

Kings = 3rd seed in the pacific division after this trade. At best 2nd seed if the Lakers are really bad without Shaq.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

sacramento would be stupid to not imediately accept ron artest, pretty much of what i have seen except for a few, sacramento fans are praying for artest, indiana fans are praying to keep artest.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

the east needs more scoring anyway and west need more defence win for both worlds


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artest has 4 years left on his contract, Peja only has 2:

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/indiana.htm

Very good...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Artest has 4 years left on his contract, Peja only has 2:
> 
> http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/indiana.htm
> ...


PEJAVU! Call Petrie up... Ask him what's going on... Do somethingm you are the head of this board, find out what's goin on!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> PEJAVU! Call Petrie up... Ask him what's going on... Do somethingm you are the head of this board, find out what's goin on!


:laugh: 

Believe me, I have no contacts at all. I am just as eager as you to find out what is going on.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

It's to the point where i really don't care, both players are great in my mind, and i do like Artest, hell, lets trade Webber and get them both . Kidding


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Same ability of scoring except ones the dFense player of the year


----------

